

Open source game, [d0x3d], teaches security concepts and is fun to play - bokchoi
http://opensource.com/life/13/1/open-source-board-game-about-network-security-d0x3d

======
bokchoi
The game is based on Forbidden Island, which is a great game to play. It's a
cooperative game where either you all win or all lose.

<http://d0x3d.com/d0x3d/welcome.html>

